
A Very Sad Goodbye – OSSIC X: The first 3D audio headphones is shutting down - dsr12
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/248983394/ossic-x-the-first-3d-audio-headphones-calibrated-t/posts/2191862
======
Ice_cream_suit
Class action litigation is starting. See the comments on the page for more
information.

